# Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

bei mir im Vereinsgewässer tummeln sich einige ordentliche Karpfen. Mein Verein hat einiges an Karpfenanglern zu bieten, welche seit Jahren dort die Karpfen befischen und diese so schonend wie möglich zurücksetzen. Ein Entnehmen der "großen" Exemplare ist verboten. 

Nun war ich schon 6 mal über Nacht los. Gefüttert habe ich an einem Spot ( Baum im Wasser, Überhängende Bäume am Ufer ) mit Weizen, Hanf, Hartmais ( gegoren und gekocht ) Grundfutter und zerkleinerten Boilies. Geangelt wurde mit Halibut Pellets, Coconut Boilie, Banana Boilie, Monster Crab Boilie, Strawberry Pop Up, Maiskette und Wurm. 
Einmal ist es mir gelungen beim "Feedern nebenbei" einen Graser zu überlisten. Den würde ich aber eher als Zufallsbiss und nicht als gezielt bezeichnen. 

Ich will euch garnicht Fragen wie fange ich einen Karpfen. Die Frage gibts hier ja in jedem 2. Thread ^^
Mehr würde mich interessieren wie Ihr an so einem stark beangelten Gewässer fischt. Ich kann ja schlecht 3000 verschiedene Boilies austesten, bis dann endlich mal was passiert. Was könnte man noch ausprobieren? 

Zum Gewässer: 1 1/2 Fußballfelder groß, 1,5 - 2m tief, wasser eher trüb. 

Montage: 80gr. Inline-Blei, 15cm ummanteltes Haarvorfach, 6er Haken

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet "gezieltes Karpfenangeln" Anfänger, würde aber behaupten das ich mir schon so viel angeeignet habe das es auf Dauer bestimmt mal nen Rüssler gibt =)


Lieben Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## cafabu (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Moinsen,

_mit Weizen, Hanf, Hartmais ( gegoren und gekocht ) Grundfutter und zerkleinerten Boilies. Geangelt wurde mit Halibut Pellets, Coconut Boilie, Banana Boilie, Monster Crab Boilie, Strawberry Pop Up, Maiskette und Wurm_

kann es angehen, daß dies zuviel des Guten war? Ich würde mich mit weniger Angebot beschränken.
Ansonsten haben für mich Gewässer mit sehr hohem Angeldruck 3 Möglichkeiten:
Herauszufinden wie es die Erfolgreichen machen.
Eine "Köderlücke" zu finden, die nicht so verbreitet ist, oder vor Ort natürlich vorkommt.
Ein Spot zu finden der nicht so einfach zu erreichen (unbequem) ist und nicht so frequentiert wird.
Carsten


----------



## dib (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

da musst du wohl erstmal die konkurrenz ausspionieren .

wozu neue futterplätze anlegen wenn es in dem gewässer onehin schon zu viele dauergefütterte stellen gibt .

nicht das deine futterplätze liegenbleiben und gammeln .

mit was für boilies oder köder mais ,pellets ist erstmal egal . bei fiel konkurrenz und hohem angeldruck musst du erstmal stellen finden die , die karpfen schon als feste futterquelle regelmäßig ansteuern . 

alles andere ist zeit und geldverschwendung , wozu sinnlos wochenlang kiloweise teure boilies füttern wenns ne hand voll " irgendwas " auf dem richtigen spot besser bringt .

am besten tarnst du dich als spinnfischer und laberst erstmal die ganzen örtlichen carp hunter voll und guckst wo die hinwerfen oder füttern etc . ist zwar gemein aber bei einem überfischten gewässer ist es viel schlimmer selbst langzeitfutterplätze anzulegen .

habe ich alles schon erlebt , total totgefütterte plätze wo rein garnichts mehr geht . egal was man an so einer stelle auch anstellt , es beisst da nix .
und das kann sehr lange dauern bis solche stellen wieder richtig fisch bringen . 

lg
--------
thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



cafabu schrieb:


> kann es angehen, daß dies zuviel des Guten war? Ich würde mich mit weniger Angebot beschränken.


Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, das schoss mir bei der geringen Gewässergröße aber auch schon durch den Kopf.

Vielleicht Methodfeeder mit größeren Boilies/Pellets??


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Bei der geringen Gewässergröße würde ich es versuchen mal ganz auf Futter zu verzichten.
Was Karpfen meist als erstes lernen ist dass man die großen Futterplätze meiden sollte. Oftmals hat da schon ein einzelner Hakenköder (braucht viel Vertrauen) dann Erfolg gebracht.

Ansonsten spionieren und möglichst anders wie die anderen.
Wenn alle kurze Vorfäche mit schweren Festbleien fischen würde ich leichte Bleie und lange Vorfächer nehmen und so weiter...
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.

Bezüglich des Futters habe ich mich vielleicht nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt. Also wenn ich Fütter dann kommen vielleicht 3-5 Große Ballen an meinen Platz. Nachdem was ich übers Karpfenfüttern gelesen habe erscheint mir das eigentlich recht wenig. Die Boilies die in meinem Futter enthalten sind beschränken sich auch auf maximal eine Hand voll.

Bezüglich der Stellen wo niemand hingeht ( wegen schwer erreichbar o.a. ) gibt es an diesem Gewässer nicht. 

Etwas was ich mir überlegt hatte, war den Boilie vielleicht nicht rund sondern in Kasten- oder Dreiecksform anzubieten. Ich würde mal behaupten das die Karpfen da an die normalen Boilies schon mehr als gewöhnt sind. 
Vielleicht weckt ein Viereckiger Boilie mit nem kleinen Pop-Up das Interesse.


----------



## K.ID87 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Stimme da meinen Vorredner(n) zu. Wenn ein 1,5 Fussballfelder großes Gewässer echt stark frequentiert ist, dann wird dort wahrscheinlich schon gut was verklappt.

Da würde ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen einen Futterplatz anzulegen, was in diesem Falle wahrscheinlich sogar kontraproduktiv wäre.

Bei solch einem kleinen Gewässer müsste man die Fische doch relativ flott lokalisieren können. Da würde ich es zunächst probieren... und zwar mit etwas Attraktion am Hakenköder, mehr nicht. Stichwort Fallenstellen, Methodfeeder oder mein Liebling PVA 

So wärst du flexibel u könntest auf Situationen leicht reagieren... einen Futterplatz gibt man nicht so leicht auf, sollte man die Karpfen am Angeltag woanders entdecken. Aber eine kleine Falle ist fix eingekurbelt, wieder scharf gemacht und an einen neuen Spot befördert.
Mit zwei Ruten dürfte man ein Gewässer einer solchen Größe relativ schnell abgesucht haben.

Ansonsten: Was sagt die Bodenbeschaffenheit? So n Ding ist doch ruckzuck abgetastet.

...so long, greetz!


----------



## blablabla (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

wenn das gewässer so übersichtlich ist kann man die karpfen  gut lokalisieren. springende und buckelnde fische sowie gründelblasen können dir einen anhalt geben, wo Karpfen sind. Springende Fische müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt fressen aber wie gesagt es gibt dir einen anhalt wo du beginnen solltest. ruhig ohne viel futter so wie es meine vorredner schon gesagt haben.


----------



## blablabla (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

...und bei hohem angeldruck senke ich immer die schnur ab mit einem backlead, da die gespannte hauptschnur eine große scheuchwirkung hat.


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Stimme da meinen Vorredner(n) zu. Wenn ein 1,5 Fussballfelder großes Gewässer echt stark frequentiert ist, dann wird dort wahrscheinlich schon gut was verklappt.
> 
> Da würde ich mir auch nicht die Mühe machen einen Futterplatz anzulegen, was in diesem Falle wahrscheinlich sogar kontraproduktiv wäre.
> 
> ...




Beim Spinnfischen habe ich desöfteren mal Kraut und Algen am Gummi. Ansonsten kann ich zur Bodenbeschaffenheit garnicht viel sagen ehrlich gesagt. Da hab ich mich noch garnicht sooo drum gekümmert. Wie mache ich das denn am besten? Vom Ufer aus mit dem Arm mal komplett rein und abtasten? Kann ich dann davon ausgehen das der restliche Weiher den selben Grund hat wie dort am Ufer?


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



blablabla schrieb:


> ...und bei hohem angeldruck senke ich immer die schnur ab mit einem backlead, da die gespannte hauptschnur eine große scheuchwirkung hat.



Backlead ist ne Geschichte die beim nächsten Ansitz definitiv nicht fehlen wird. Hab bis jetzt immer ohne geangelt. Ebenso werde ich das nächste mal ne Montage mit Line Aligner ausbringen


----------



## blablabla (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen habe ich desöfteren mal Kraut und Algen am Gummi. Ansonsten kann ich zur Bodenbeschaffenheit garnicht viel sagen ehrlich gesagt. Da hab ich mich noch garnicht sooo drum gekümmert. Wie mache ich das denn am besten? Vom Ufer aus mit dem Arm mal komplett rein und abtasten? Kann ich dann davon ausgehen das der restliche Weiher den selben Grund hat wie dort am Ufer?


 
Das Abtasten geht gut mit der Spinnrute und einem relativ schweren Blei 50 -100 g. An geflochtener Schnur absinken lassen, dann einholen und immer wieder absinken lassen. Relativ schnell bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür wie der Grund beschaffen ist. Man kann das auch mit Spinnködern machen, denke ich, aber dann sollten halt keine dicken Krautbänke oder Bäume am Grund sein, sonst wirds teuer.....


----------



## K.ID87 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen habe ich desöfteren mal Kraut und Algen am Gummi. Ansonsten kann ich zur Bodenbeschaffenheit garnicht viel sagen ehrlich gesagt. Da hab ich mich noch garnicht sooo drum gekümmert. Wie mache ich das denn am besten? Vom Ufer aus mit dem Arm mal komplett rein und abtasten? Kann ich dann davon ausgehen das der restliche Weiher den selben Grund hat wie dort am Ufer?


 
Nimmst eine deiner Ruten, knotest ein Blei von ca. 80 g an die Hauptschnur und wirfst aus  Danach kannst das Blei über den Grund ziehen. Du wirst merken, dass sich das Blei je nach Grund anders verhält. Bei Schlamm hast du nach dem Auswerfen z.B. einen erhöhten Widerstand bis das Blei sich aus der Schlammschicht "löst" und du es über den Gewässergrund schleifen kannst.

PS: mit geflochtener Schnur merkt man die Unterschiede am deutlichsten, mit ner dehnungsarmen Mono funktioniert das allerdings auch akzeptabel.

Guck ma nach ner Lotmontage, damit kannst du, insofern du einen interessanten PLatz gefunden hast, dort auch die konkrete Tiefe ermitteln. Matze Koch hatte dazu mal ein Video auf Youtube, in dem alles hervorragend erklärt ist.

...so long, greetz!


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Nimmst eine deiner Ruten, knotest ein Blei von ca. 80 g an die Hauptschnur und wirfst aus  Danach kannst das Blei über den Grund ziehen. Du wirst merken, dass sich das Blei je nach Grund anders verhält. Bei Schlamm hast du nach dem Auswerfen z.B. einen erhöhten Widerstand bis das Blei sich aus der Schlammschicht "löst" und du es über den Gewässergrund schleifen kannst.
> 
> PS: mit geflochtener Schnur merkt man die Unterschiede am deutlichsten, mit ner dehnungsarmen Mono funktioniert das allerdings auch akzeptabel.
> 
> ...



Danke, auch an User BlaBlaBla ;-) 

Ne Lotrute und ne Lotpose hab ich. Damit habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage: Woher weiß ich denn wie sich Kieß, Sand, Schlamm oder Beton^^ anfühlt. Ich hab leider absolut nix zum vergleichen. Wenn ich jetzt auswerfe und das Blei wieder reinhole, dann könnte ich vielleicht nen Hänger erkennen. Mehr aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## Lommel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Kleiner Tipp. An der Lotrute ein Vorfach aus weisser Wolle nehmen, daran das Blei hängen. Ist die Wolle weiss: Harter Untergrund, ist die Wolle braun : Schlamm. Danach beschwerten Joghurtbecher nehmen und eine Schlammprobe ziehen. Stinkt der Schlamm, Stelle meiden. Hat der Schlamm viele Lebewesen (Zuckmücken, Schnecken etc.) Bingo, auf jeden Fall eine Angel draufsetzen.


----------



## Saarhunter (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Kauf dir PVA und lass die unmengen an Futter


Zum Loten, du brauchst geflochtene Hauptschnur,


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Ich bekomme bei sowas einfach zu viel. Ich selber denke mir auch manchmal meinen Teil wenn ich Threads lese wo als Überschrift drinne steht: Wie fang ich einen Karpfen?. 
Oder unter einem Youtube-Video von Matze Koch steht: Matze kannst du mir sagen wie eine Posenmontage geht? 

Und trotzdem pampe ich die Leute nicht an, hat einfach was mit Anstand zu tun. Leider ist es aber gang und gebe das die Leute zuhaus im dunklen Keller vor der Tastatur mal schnell zum Hulk werden. Auf der Straße würden die dann schnell ihr Handy und ihre Geldbörse fallen lassen und laufen schneller als Usain Bold. 

Ich frage mich wie man sich als Anfänger solche Sachen wie Bodenbeschaffenheit, verhalten bei Angeldruck, Futteranfertigung oder sonstiges selber beibringt....Fehlerfrei wohlgemerkt. 
Wenn ich im Auto sitze und vorne qualmt es sag ich ja auch nicht...hmm hat wohl eine ne Bengalo reingelegt, Werkstatt brauch ich nicht...

Kann ich nur immer wieder mit dem #d schütteln


----------



## Saarhunter (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Aus Fehlern lernt man, wer sagt denn das ein geübter Angler fehlerfrei ist bei dem was er denkt zu 100% richtig zu machen.

Was willst du denn viel falsch machen, der einzige fehler liegt wohl darin "noch" fehler zu finden obwohl du ja schon gefangen und somit alles richtig gewesen sein muss. 

Karpfenangeln kann ganz einfach sein aber man kann es sich auch schwer machen ob man dadurch dann der bessere Angler ist halte ich für fraglich

Achja...wenn ich "blutiger" Anfänger wäre dann würde ich mir ganz bestimmt keine Gedanken über Bodenbeschaffenheit, Angeldruck oder Futterherstellung machen  

Erstmal fische Fangen.....der Rest kommt mit der Zeit von ganz alleine


----------



## A@lrounder (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Aus Fehlern lernt man, wer sagt denn das ein geübter Angler fehlerfrei ist bei dem was er denkt zu 100% richtig zu machen.
> 
> Was willst du denn viel falsch machen, der einzige fehler liegt wohl darin "noch" fehler zu finden obwohl du ja schon gefangen und somit alles richtig gewesen sein muss.
> 
> ...



Worüber denn dann? Wenn ich mich zu einem erfahrenen Angler entwickeln will, so beachte ich doch sämtliche Möglichkeiten die über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden können. 

Niemand redet hier von tag täglichen Fängen von 6 Traumfischen. Aber jeder Angler will doch wohl am Wasser so flexibel sein, das er am Ende sagen kann: Hab alles versucht, aber die Fische wollten einfach nicht. 

Ich würde deine Argumentation verstehen wenn ich hier gefragt hätte was der beste Boilie ist. Aber ich denke meine Frage war eines Forums angemessen.

Darüber hinaus sollte man immer bedenken: Nicht jeder Mensch hat Zeit jeden 2. Tag ans Wasser zu fahren um Sachen auszuprobieren.


----------



## Saarhunter (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Klar hast du nicht jeden Tag Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen, ich sage ja nicht das ich 100% fehlerfrei bin, auch ich komme an Gewässer wo ich klar meine Grenzen gezeigt bekomme und dann muss ich auch probieren....

Im großen und Ganzen ist die Karpfenfischerei keine Hexerei, die einfachsten Rigs fangen genauso gut wie die kompliziertesten! Die Bodenbeschaffenheit hatte sich bei mir erübrigt da ich meine Zeit am Wasser nicht nur zum Angeln genutzt habe! Des Nachts oder in den frühen Morgenstunden bin ich meine Blinker aus Bäumen oder überhängenden Büschen im Wasser einsammeln gegangen und beim Schwimmen hab ich dann mal gerade den Boden  abgetastet.

Köder oder Boilies.....ja...als blutiger Anfänger hab ich mich geweigert mein Geld für teure Murmeln auszugeben! Mach ich übrigens heute immer noch. Meine Köder waren oder sind...Mais...Hufu....Pellets...und die Murmeln die ich mir selber abrolle und  in der Schiene bin ich auch blutiger Anfänger und habe schon viele viele tiefschläge einstecken müssen.

Was ich noch sagen wollte...mein Hausgewässer ist auch nicht viel größer und unter ähnlichem Angeldruck und dort Fische ist jetzt seit mehr als 25 Jahren gezielt auf Karpfen! Letztes Jahr konnte ich meine gesammten Fische an einer Hand abzählen. Dafür weis ich aber wo und wann die Fische beißen bzw. fressen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf Karpfen unter hohem Angeldruck*

Hab mal "aufgeräumt" und empfehle allen, sich im Ton zu mäßgfen, falls ihr keinen Stress mit den Mods und Punkte wollt...


----------

